# burster nexxo 715



## vsd (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Folks we seems to have small/lite cracks in the internal wall, it looks like that the internal surface is drying out, these arent deep cracks just surface ones. any ideas or experience of this would be helpful.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Is it possible that you could post a picture of the cracks? An indication of the age of your motorhome might also be helpful to the many potential responders to your problem.


Regards,
John


----------



## vsd (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi John thanks for this the year of manufacture is 2012 or 2011 it is registered 2013. I have the photos but cant work out how to attach to the message. thanks vandy


----------



## vsd (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi John thanks for this the year of manufacture is 2012 or 2011 it is registered 2013. I hope you can see the cracks by the window

many thanks 

Vandy


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmm, that doesn’t look good - the races are clearly visible - is there any evidence of dampness? If you tap the cracked area and an uncracked area, do they sound the same or different?
Can you tell what material the wall covering surface is eg paper, vinyl?


Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It does look like the window might be putting undue stresses on the fibre corners. Hang some curtains and it will not be so obvious.

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

it looks like someone has been using a damp meter as the prong marks are visible. Is it just here or more general throughout?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

rayc said:


> it looks like someone has been using a damp meter as the prong marks are visible. Is it just here or more general throughout?


Well spotted Ray 👍🏼


----------



## vsd (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi John

Difficult to say if noise different tapping on the cracked areas compared with uncracked as the sheet joints are near the cracked areas. At present, there is no evidence of damp and the vehicle has experienced very little rain or damp over the past 6 months having spent the whole winter in southern Portugal and Spain. However, we are the second owners and the first owners lived in Scotland so that could be an avenue worth pursuing. Not sure what is the best course of action. 

The surface is vinyl. 

Regards

Vandy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

vsd said:


> Hi John
> 
> Not sure what is the best course of action.
> 
> ...


Leave alone? Disguise and check for damp over the next 6 months or so with damp meter, many available on ebay fairly cheap.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Vandy.

The this looks like heat has caused the "wallpaper" finish to the board to craze. If it is confined to the area where the window blind covers it, possibly high heat temperatures generated when the blackout blind is closed and the window is facing the sun may have caused this.

Mike


----------

